# Rats for Adoption



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Will soon have some - will post details asap, hoping someone on here might be interested in adopting them. If someone confirms they can take them, I can give the go-ahead to pick them up to get to someone in the North West.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I may be interested- it would depend on their details and possibility of transport but just do you know there's some interest and now I can get updates for the thread


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Well first detail - they're in Cornwall, so transport by me will have to be organized...I'm up in Liverpool and can't really do anything about that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Argent said:


> Well first detail - they're in Cornwall, so transport by me will have to be organized...I'm up in Liverpool and can't really do anything about that.


Where abouts in Cornwall?
That's where I'm from originally so have friends down there that could help get them to the East depending on where they are at the moment 

Oh and I might be interested depending on details and if we can get them here


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, have asked my friend where abouts, found out late last night one is about 12 months, the other 6 months old.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there just the two?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

From what I can gather, yes. Men are useless at giving details lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Argent said:


> From what I can gather, yes. Men are useless at giving details lol.


You're not wrong there :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha so glad you can help out hun, from what I can gather, my 'friend's' friend doesn't seem to have a clue how to go about 'getting rid', it's only lucky this guy remembered me from Uni and my ratty raving XD


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Argent said:


> Haha so glad you can help out hun, from what I can gather, my 'friend's' friend doesn't seem to have a clue how to go about 'getting rid', it's only lucky this guy remembered me from Uni and my ratty raving XD


Well I hope I can, Cornwall is a big place (yeah I know I'm a country bumkin and it's not in the grand scheme of things :lol so it all depends where they are and if I can bribe my friends to make a road trip


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Righto, are the trains decent down there? Might prove useful, I've picked up rats all over the north west on the trains lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Argent said:


> Righto, are the trains decent down there? Might prove useful, I've picked up rats all over the north west on the trains lol.


That depends completely where, some towns don't have access to a rail link. In fact public transport can be a bit hit and miss depending on where it is


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am down in Essex again this weekend...can't do much travelling around there...but can do the trip up to Northwest if that is any help?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Well the ratties are based in Cornwall...I just need to find out where in Cornwall and we can see about them being picked up etc.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

If all else fails Jess, I have room so can come and get them off you. I'll just tell the OH I'm looking after them temporarily :lol:


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

aww thats so sweet Jess- to adopt rats xx especially babies

dont forget the pics :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, they're in Falmouth...


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

my brother can drive He likes the motorway- will ask him i am sure he wont mind


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I am not looking at getting them for me, B3rnie is down south already, if possible, she wants to adopt them.

Also they are both male and in separate cages because 'they don't get on' *eyeroll* they'll probably be fine with a snip and reintro.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Argent said:


> Okay, they're in Falmouth...


       

That's my home town, let me make some phonecalls to try and bribe someone to take a road trip


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That's my home town, let me make some phonecalls to try and bribe someone to take a road trip


Brilliant news! Really hope you can get a lift :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Argent said:


> Brilliant news! Really hope you can get a lift :thumbup:


I'll see what I can do, it's a 6/7 hour drive one way so can't promise anything yet. But I will try


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool, just let me know asap so I can tell him


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey B3rnie, any news yet? I don't think this guy is going to hold onto them forever >.<


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Argent said:


> Hey B3rnie, any news yet? I don't think this guy is going to hold onto them forever >.<


I'm waiting for a phonecall tomorrow, not had much luck so far but I'm still trying


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

KK, just asking in case my friend asks, hope we get a good answer


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you ever sort this out?

I'm going to Dorset on Sunday and I know you said before that I live pretty close, Bernie, so if you could get them to Dorset then I can bring them back to me , possibly to Bernie's depending on where she is


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I was just about to ask if B3rnie had heard from her friends - is there any news? If you guys can organize the travel, I can let my friend know so he can tell his friend with the rats.


----------

